# Pre med



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

4 years ago I had both of my hips replaced And at the time they told me I would need to take medication before I go to the dentist any time for the rest of my life. Now I am reading That that is no longer necessary and doctors advise against it Due to becoming immune To antibiotics. Wonder if there's anyone on here that had joint replacement and how they're handling that?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm confused - why the need for pills before the dentist if you had hip replacement?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Endrow, I have had 3 joints replaced, and my surgeon has advised me to keep on taking the antibiotic! Dentist always asks if I have taken it when I go in. I would question if 2000 mg of amoxycillin, twice a year, is going to destroy my immune system!

Understand that is only my opinion, and I would go with what your surgeon tells you!

HTH, Dave


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> I'm confused - why the need for pills before the dentist if you had hip replacement?


Even before getting teeth cleaned, antibiotics are what my wife is supposed to take. But in her case it was knee replacement (actual both knees are done now). Something to do with reducing the chance of getting a blood infection I do believe.

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> I'm confused - why the need for pills before the dentist if you had hip replacement?


Because you are susceptible to infection, and when you get your teeth cleaned, the bacteria in your mouth (which it's full of) get dumped straight into your blood stream through the abrasions they make in your gums during the cleaning process. Everybody actually goes septic when they get their teeth cleaned, but a normal healthy immune system can handle it. If there is a part of your body that is prone to infection, it can be a problem.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Endrow, I have had 3 joints replaced, and my surgeon has advised me to keep on taking the antibiotic! Dentist always asks if I have taken it when I go in. I would question if 2000 mg of amoxycillin, twice a year, is going to destroy my immune system!
> 
> Understand that is only my opinion, and I would go with what your surgeon tells you!
> 
> HTH, Dave


Antibiotics won't destroy your immune system, but taking them just twice a year certain can and does create bacterial resistance.

Over-prescribing antibiotics (which doctors have really pulled back in) and not taking the entire course of antibiotics has created resistant bacteria to some of our most powerful antibiotics.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Both of my parents have had a knee replaced and Dad also had a reversal done on one shoulder. They both have to take antibiotics before going to the dentist. Just like Hayjosh said it has to do with with all the bacteria introduced to your body after a teeth cleaning.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

The infection typically Fester's around the joint that was replaced. If you get an infection there, they get to cut out the new joint, scrape the bad stuff out and put in another new joint. Very unpleasant experience in my mind. More of a preventative thing.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Had total knee replaced last year and my MD said no dental for 6 mo or take some antibiotics beforehand. After 1 year, he said no worries.


----------

